

Enter about:robots in the URL field if you're running Firefox 3 - ivankirigin

They have a plan
======
aston
The making of: <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417302>

edit: This got downmodded? Really? I thought it was at least of marginal
interest.

------
mark-t
Awww, I was really expecting something interesting to happen after I clicked
on the "Please do not press this button again." button.

Oh, and by the way: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaatu_barada_nikto>

------
wumi
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahintampa/2588051904/>

------
maxwell
chrome://browser/locale/aboutRobots.dtd

------
Raphael
My new home page.

